# Apologies



## Mr.Haines (May 19, 2015)

Hi Folks!

It appears I've been a little free with some off color language, I wanted to get out here and apologize if I've bothered any of you. You're a great community and I would hate to alienate any of you! I'll keep a weather eye on my tongue (fingers/keyboard) and make sure no more unsavory adjectives poke through.

Many thanks and apologies,

MrHaines


----------



## mcostello (May 19, 2015)

The words all look black on My screen! None off color.


----------



## savarin (May 19, 2015)

Offense is something that can only be taken not given.
The decision to be "Offended" is just that, a personal decision made by the viewer or listener.
It dont worry me none.
In fact such language is a left over from the early days of "Magic"
For instance, if we can decide upon a definition of "Magic" as being the ability to effect a change in the physical world via the use of gestures and incantations then "Magic" works and can be proven, its just we have forgotten most of the spells over the years.
Proof:-
Hit thumb with hammer, clench thumb in fist and say "Oh golly gosh that hurt" Pain remains.
Hit thumb with hammer and say "!@#$%^&   *&%"  then place thumb in mouth. Pain diminishes because the correct gesture and incantation was used thus providing the required change.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 19, 2015)

We do appreciate the efforts of those who help maintain a family friendly atmosphere on this Forum. Choice of words goes a long way towards keeping things friendly and going the way we intend for it to go. We are not the language censors here....you all are. We expect this Forum to have an air of professionalism, and crude humor, crude cartoons, and vulgar language really detract from that aspect of our mission.

I realize that is is common in machine shops to see the air turn blue, but this is not a machine shop. Teaching and learning, sharing experiences and showing projects can be done with civil language. It's only reasonable to expect that from our members. I'm sure none of us wants to be thought of as a prude, but simply put, vulgar language takes away from our courteous and friendly Forum.

I accept your apology on behalf of the membership, Mr. Haines. Thank you for recognizing one of the differences between this Forum and the rest.

Tony Wells


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 19, 2015)

+1
*G*


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 19, 2015)

+2
 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (May 19, 2015)

+3

Sent from somewhere in East Texas JP


----------



## lowlife (May 19, 2015)

I understand Completely. I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs legal or pprescribed. I do however curse like a trucker and have to always watch what I say and type. I blame the Service for that.


----------



## brav65 (May 20, 2015)

+4  I'm in construction and forget I'm not on the job site sometimes too.  Thanks for being a true man and apologizing, that's something I think this forum is about as well, nobody is perfect!


----------



## eeler1 (May 20, 2015)

A bit different in that I drink, smoke, and do illegal drugs, sometimes simultaneously.  If not using bad words here makes me better than you, cool, but don't be too hard on yourself.  Now, be better.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 22, 2015)

+5   ....   from a truck driver that does not often cuss....   well....   most of the time anyway!   No offense taken here, but glad to see your apology Mr. Haines!


----------

